# When will AF appear after Medicated Failed FET?



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Just a quick question from me.

I tested negative on Thursday after a medicated FET.

Having taken HRT, Cyclogest and Steroids (now only on steroids since Thursday - weaning myself off) there appears to be no sign of AF at all. I do not feel like AF is going to appear either.

On my last cycles of DIUI and DIVF I have always managed to get to Day 14 without bleeding and then it normally appears later on that day. This is the first time I have gone to Day 16.

Is this normal? My clinic weren't that helpful when I asked the same question.

Natalie. x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Natalie

As your aware I tested on Tuesday and got a negative as well. My A/F arrived on Friday so about 3 days after stopping the medication.

I hope yours arrives soon as it is the worst part of getting a BFN!!

Love to ya and DH

Kez xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Alot of women find the combination of the drugs mean that a bleed is delayed until about 3 or 4 days after drugs finished.

Ruth


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks both for your replies.

Nat x


----------

